# 

## isww

Witam! Proszę e o opinie nt firmy JUHAS w Rybarzowicach koło Żywca. Mamy zamiar skorzystać z ich oferty na wybudowanie małego drewnianego domku. A może ktoś zna i może polecić inną tego typu firmę z okolic Żywca , Jeleśni?

----------


## ohara

Ja mogę polecić firmę ale z Jasła - Dom z Bieszczad - można łatwo znaleźć w necie. Niedawno skończyli nasz domek i już mieszkamy. W siedzibie firmy byliśmy tylko dwa razy - pierwszy raz by się raczej przekonać, czy rzeczywiście istnieje a drugi raz po to aby podpisać umowę (z naszej działki do Jasła mamy około 300 km).  Poza tym wszystko załatwialiśmy drogą mailową bądź telefonicznie. Domek powstał w mgnieniu oka. W jednym miesiącu stan surowy zamknięty a potem 2,5 tygodnia wykończenie. 
Chłopaki składający domek i wykańczający świetni - bardzo komunikatywni, gotowi wszystko wyjaśnić "do czego i po co". Wszystko zrobione tak jak sobie to wymyśliłam. W trakcie budowy zdażyło mi się wymyśleć parę zmian - nie mieli z tym żadnych problemów. W razie pytań pisz na priv bo rzadko szperam po forum.

----------


## dring

Też zamierzam w tamtych okolicach postawić sobie drewniany domek... ale mój będzie póki co prowizoryczny, więc ściągnę sobie z sieci jakiś projekt, kupię drewno i samemu coś postawię. Będzie chyba taniej, a przy takich domkach to chyba żadna filozofia.

----------


## Domderlis

Życzę powodzenia w budowaniu  :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że konstrukcja wytrzyma, bo taki domek to wcale nie są puzzle trójwymiarowe  :big tongue:

----------


## fuhoskar

Piszcie co chcecie ale drewniane domu w Polsce maja wiele do życzenia bo w Polsce ta technologia nie jest do końca opanowana sama jakość drzewa ma dużo do życzenia.Pracuje od kilku lat przy budowie domów drewnianych jak i wykańczaniu a w Norwegi i tam wygląda to całkiem inaczej,drzewo ciśnieniowo suszone specjalnie impregnowane daleko nam do tej technologi.Po za tym domy drewniane maja dużo zalet ale i bardzo dużo wad,przez cale życie drewno pracuje i  się wykręca co do akustyki dużo do życzenia stropy drewniane tragedia.Domy drewniane szybko się wychładzają fakt może szybciej nagrzewają.Oczywiście domy są zdrowe szybkie w budowie i wykończeniu po prostu nadawająm sie jako domki letnie nie obrażając nikogo

----------


## rosłoń

ja muszę przyznać, że kilka lat temu na działce postawiliśmy zwykłe dwa kontenery tak na szybko, ale z czasem generalnie "wymieniliśmy" wnętrze, położyliśmy drewniane podłogi, nowe szafki, te które były, były typowo gospodarcze, nowe okna itd. od zewnątrz dobudowałem z obu stron małe tarasy, a całość domu obłożyłem drewnem  coś w tym stylu, i muszę powiedzieć, że niewiele osób wie, że to zwykły kontener, z tym, że drzewo sam ciąłem, malowałem i koszty nie były wysokie. jak ktoś lubi się bawić polecam, satysfakcja gwarantowana  :smile:

----------


## loos

Chętnie się podzielę wiedzą i opinią o domach drewnianych. 

Rodzice posiadają drewniany dom całoroczny z piętrem o pow. 80m2  produkcji jak się nie mylę Danmar.  Zastosowanie domu bardziej "wakacyjne" może na emeryturę się przeniosą (tak mówią, dom podobny do powyższego)

Dom na lekkiej górce. Plusy to duży taras drewniany, fajny balkon,  i wiata pod auto. Ocieplony cały wełną chyba ze 25 cm tak samo w całym dachu. Ładowane ile wlezie.  

Ogrzewany kominkiem. Plaszcza wodnego jeszcze nie robiliśmy bo nie mamy takich potrzeb póki co. 

Minusem jest to, że na zimę trzeba spuszczać wodę bo zamarza, weekend jesteśmy, spuszczamy za tydzień wracamy itp w kółko-Macieju. 

stropy raczej kiepskie, lepiej parterowy pod tym względem. ciężko mi sobie wyobrazić pełne obłożenie meblami i ludźmi góry. Każdy krok słychać i lepiej nie podskakiwać większą grupą  :smile:  

ściany to mix boazerii i regipsów. Wiercić w konstrukcji na szafki szkoda ale 2 powiesiliśmy w kuchni. 

ale tak poza tym to bajka  :smile:  Sielankowa meta dla całej rodziny. 

raz na jakiś czas trzeba drewnochronem malować jakimś. na górze mamy ichniejsze deski sosnowe ze standardu. Raczej nie polecam bo mocno się wgniatają ale są cieplejsze od paneli (ale panele w drewnianym domu ? ...nie widzę tego za bardzo)  

góra fajna, skosy ciekawie wygląda. Ale ze względu na stropy raczej polecałbym parterowe!

Proszę pytać jak coś  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

